# Edimax EW-7811UTC, how do I connect to the WiFi?



## fusion809 (Sep 7, 2018)

Hi,

I purchased a Edimax EW-7811UTC WiFi USB adapter because someone in the #freebsd IRC channel told me his EW-7811ULC USB adapter was automatically detected by FreeBSD, I was hoping EW-7811UTC would work as it is similar but has higher possible download speeds. Unfortunately, it's not auto-detected. I was hoping someone might have a fix for this. Is there any kernel module available for it?

I'm using FreeBSD 11.2.

Thanks for your time,
Brenton


----------



## fusion809 (Sep 7, 2018)

BCM4352 is my PC's internal WiFi chip, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to be supported by FreeBSD. I'm just desperate to get WiFi working for it.


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 7, 2018)

is your internal BCM4352 detected during the boot? Can you post your dmesg.

According bwn(4) it has support for Broadcom BCM43xx


----------



## rigoletto@ (Sep 7, 2018)

The Edimax will not work, the FreeBSD support for 812.11ac is in very initial stage. IIRC some Intel model already work, but yet poorly.

It seems BCM4352 is also 812.11ac...


----------



## fusion809 (Sep 7, 2018)

Yeah but bwn(4) lists the chips supported by it and BCM4352 isn't one of them. I've tried loading bwn and it doesn't make it detected, which I know because 
	
	



```
sysctl net.wlan.devices
```
 doesn't list any devices. I have installed the firmware package too (_net/bwn-firmware-kmod_). During the boot process I do see the Broadcom chip mentioned, however.


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 7, 2018)

Yes BCM4352 is not supported.


----------



## VladiBG (Sep 7, 2018)

this may help you: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/error-installing-usb-wifi-driver.59289/


----------



## scottro (Sep 7, 2018)

As said, you won't get 802.11ac with FreeBSD. The Edimax that I've seen, (an older model) and most of the USB to wireless that I've seen used urtwn.   To get it to work, I had to add

```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
```
to /boot/loader.conf and reboot.

That is assuming the Edimax is using that driver, going by a different model that I was using.  I do have a couple of laptops with Intel 802.11ac cards.  FreeBSD will recognize the cards and connect on  5GHz, but the fastest I've gotten (using CURRENT) is around 11-12 MBs, while Linux, which works with it, can do 30-50MBs.


----------



## wb7odyfred (Nov 19, 2021)

Manual Setup for Edimax EW-7811un V1 & V2 in GhostBSD forums

edit 3 files  /boot/loader.conf   /etc/rc.conf  /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf 
# 3 Files to add configuration lines into /boot/loader.conf /etc/rc.conf /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
#/boot/loader.conf
if_rtwn_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1

#/etc/rc.conf  add 2 lines for Edimax EW-7811utn V1 or V2
wlans_rtwn0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP SYNC"

#/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  for an Open Network connection

network={
     ssid="innflux"
        key_mgmt=NONE
}
#/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf  file for WPA2 Network connection
network={
    #: my NetGear box
    ssid="NETGEAR59"
    priority=3
    bssid=c4:04:15:7d:53:80
    key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
    proto=RSN
    psk="my_passkey_892"
}


# What  version of FreeBSD are you running? Does it support your wifi device?
uname -a 
# What kernel modules have already been loaded
kldstat
# load these two kernel files,  also make sure the firmware file gets loaded
kldload  rtwn.ko if_rtwn_usb.ko

#perform this one time
ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev rtwn0
# restart the network service after changes setup.
service  netif restart
# scan for access points surrounding your location
ifconfig wlan0 up scan

BSD-HARDWARE Information hw-probe -all -upload

RealTek RTL8188CE Wii-Fi PCI network hardware setup

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.0R/hardware/#wlan


----------

